# making oil pastels sticks with earth pigments-powder?



## Synderesis (5 mo ago)

Hello, Everyone- I just registered here in forum. "Synderesis Designs"

Wondering if anyone here makes their own oil pastel sticks from powdered pigments? If so, are there a few options/recipes and/or recommendations how to so you might have to share? 
I have quite a few jars of various colors (including the primary) of Earth Pigments sitting around and haven't really used them. I always tend to go back to working with oil pastels which I prefer over-all, especially now regarding new work in progress. I need to buy all new pastels, so thought maybe I can make good use of all these powders and try to make them myself. Which would also allow me to customize colors, as well as to save $$. 

To mention: A while ago I tried walnut oil mixed with pigment powders for use with brushes, but the sticks work much better for me, as I like the solidity, use my fingers to do blending, shaping images. 

Also...Any thoughts about which brand pastels you feel are the highest quality, and/or pros & cons?.

Thank You!


----------

